# 911 Help Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

I Have Had An Injured Mourning Dove Brung To Me Looks Like Something Got A Hold To It And Hurt Its Eye I Think I Can Nurse It Back To Health But Need To Know What To Do!!!!!!

I Will Be Checking All Day To See If Any Replies Have Been 
Posted He Has Had Water I Made Him Drink So I Guess That Is Good


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is there any way that you can post a picture? Do you have any medications or any local resources where you can get any including an ophthalmic (specifically for eyes) ointment like a Terramycin?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You need to describe as much about the injuries, symptoms, behavior and poop that you can think of. For instance, is there blood, pus, swelling, is the eye closed, can you tell if the orb of the eye has been damaged, are the wings in the normal position, does the bird stand and occasionally stretch a wing and leg back or does it stay kinda' fluffed without moving, does it spook easily or does it not care whether you're there or not...

Things like that.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

There's a rehabber in Elizabethton. TN, don't know how close that is to 
you. If the bird was mauled by another animal, you need to get some
oral antibiotics into the bird asap.

fp


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

the bird spooks easily and stays fluffed and the eye is gone basicly 
it is all still there but pulled out and is bloody i am at work right now and it will be a full 8 hours before I can even get anything is there anything else I can subsitute The people here know I have pigeons and said that I can take care of it better than anybody else but I amm stuck at work
The bird also has its other eye closed but it is unharmed it did open it up when I stuck its beak in water and I might be able to get a pic up if my boss will let me use his camera I have him in a box and when I sat him down he just dug in and hunkered in the corner I really wanna help and if he is able to be rehabed I will give him a home like he would not believe!!!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you have pigeons, do you have pij meds on hand?

fp


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

the only type meds I have right now is probiotics 
will that work?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

No, it's important in the absence of lab work to get the bird onto
an antibiotic that will deal w/the usual pathogens found in animal bite wounds.
Clavamox(Augmentin), Doxycycline and/or Metronidazole are the top gunners.
Do you have any human antibiotics in your medicine cabinet and if not is there
someone at work you could ask the same of? How bout your md or vet, would
they give you some for this bird w/out seeing you?

fp


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

I Am Sure We Have Some Doxycycline And Augmentin My Kids Are Always Sick Seems Like Will It Be Alright Until I Get Off 
Work


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't suppose you could slip home at lunch and set the bird up if you
groveled w/the boss?? Maybe stay late a half an hour??

fp


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

LIVE AN HOUR AWAY FROM WORK AND WHEN THE BELL RINGS AT 4:30 THERE IS NO STAYIN LATE AS WE CLOSE THE WHOLE SHOP MAYBE IF MY WIFE GETS OUT TODAY SHE COULD BRING ME SOME UP BUT OTHER THAN THAT i THINK THAT IS MY ONLY HOPE


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, if your wife is home now, maybe she could look and see if you do have
meds on hand so you can get back here w/what you have on hand and the
strength of the medication so we can help you with the correct dosing
for the dove. This is a lucky dove to have fallen into the hands of someone
who keeps pigeons.

fp


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

All I Have Is Penecillin Will That Work?
250 Mg Is What She Said Is On The Bottle


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's better than nothing, but it won't get the full spectrum of pathogens
that have been found in animal bites which is why Augmentin is a combination
medication. Do you think your vet would call an script for just enough for
this one dove to the pharmacy and maybe your wife could pick it up so it's there when you get home? Just trying to hedge against the worst case
scenario for this injured dove.

fp


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

I can try!! Will call and let you know!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I need to go but folks will continue helping you w/this situation, Tripp. Thanks
for all you're doing for this bird, it wouldn't have survived w/out your help.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TRIPP said:


> I can try!! Will call and let you know!


That's really great. Try and get Clavamox, it's the #1 choice, if you can't,
doxy+metro will get the little beasts in the saliva also.

Thanks again.

fp


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

VETS !!!! Say no way with out an office visit 
they also told me that it is just a dove and that it is the circle
of life but i belive it was brought to me for a reason
so if it can hang or i can find something near by 
i am going to try to fix it!!

What next I feel helpless....


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

It hasn't survived yet????


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do you know anyone else near you that keeps pigeons?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TRIPP said:


> It hasn't survived yet????


Do you mean that your wife called and the dove didn't make it?

Pidgey


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

No I mean I am stuck at work and have no way to get it any meds until 
I get home The bird was brought to me at work so we are at my work meds and wife at home so far I have penicillin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got two names of pigeon fanciers that are members of the AU. One is in Cordova and the other is in Millington. Would you be willing to give them a call and see if they have the meds that you need? If so, I"ll send you their names in a PM.........let me know


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes I Live In Millington As Well!!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TRIPP said:


> Yes I Live In Millington As Well!!!!!


That's great. They are on their way to you. Good luck.


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

Called Them Both Numbers Are Disconected And I Know Both Of Them As Well Sam Is Out Of The Sport And Steve Lives 2 Hours Away Now So Thank You For The Info Though


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, crap.......that sucks........sorry it didn't work out...


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

It Is Ok Should I Make This Bird Drink Every Couple Hours What Can I Do To Help Until I Can Get Some Meds And How Much Penicillin Should I Give It. It 250 Milligram And I Am Not So Sure This Bird Was Attacked Do You Think It Could Have Been Spooked At Night And Flew Into Something Such As A Buliding Fence Something Like That Because There Are No Other Wounds On This Bird Outside Of Its Right Eye


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, TRIPP.....we're in trouble!! LOL
I don't have a clue and Pidgey jumped ship on us.............probably gone to lunch or something............
Let me see if I can get Charis on this thread. I think she knows about this medicine stuff...........


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I had to help a customer (job). Anyhow, yes, just about anything is possible on how the bird got hurt to begin with. And, yes, that also can matter on the medications but you're not going to know so we're shooting in the dark. Without actually seeing the wound, it's difficult to know much more of what to do than just give it the Augmentin (Clavamox) or whatever else can be found. Penicillin isn't the first choice but it's not the last, either. There are feed stores that carry drugs but you never know what they've got unless you call them. Ampicillin or Amoxicillin is sort of the next best thing to the Clavamox for a suspected bite.

Pidgey


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

*Hope this helps*

I looked up all the nature centers in TN. A few times I have gotten help from nature centers in my area I am hoping they can help you care for this bird, if not maybe they will have some meds for the poor thing. 

Lichterman Nature Center 
5992 Quince Rd
Memphis TN 38119-7257
901-767-7322

Audubon Acres 
900 N Sanctuary Rd
Chattanooga TN
423-892-1499

Chattanooga Audubon Society 
900 N Sanctuary Rd
Chattanooga TN 37421-4105
423-892-1499

Chattanooga Nature Center 
400 Garden Rd
Chattanooga TN 37419-1807
423-821-1160

Cheekwood-Botanical Garden & Museum of Art 
Nashville TN 37201
615-370-4672

Ijams Nature Center 
2915 Island Home Ave
Knoxville TN 37920-2738
865-577-4717

Knoxville City Government 
2915 Island Home Ave
Knoxville TN 37920-2738
865-577-4717


Memphis City Government 
5992 Quince Rd
Memphis TN 38119-7257
901-767-7322

Owl's Hill Nature Center 
545 Beech Creek Rd S
Brentwood TN 37027
615-370-4672


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

got some pics up!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can you take a picture from directly (and I mean 12:00 straight up) overhead of the bird? It would show the side-to-side profile of the head so that the bulge of one side versus the other would be more obvious. I say that because flash photography tends to "flatten" images and it's pretty hard to get an idea of how bad the damage is. The bird looks about like I imagined it would from a distance.

As to the the wound and the eye, it could be that there's deep damage that has affected the optic nerve so that the poor thing is currently "seeing" a lightning storm in its head, even with the eye closed. That can take awhile to finally short out. In other words, the brain may have to rewrite the software driving the entire sensation of vision in order to make sense enough sense of being limited to just the other eye. Since you can't ask the bird and get an answer like you can with people, you're just not going to know. The bird could even be completely blind like my Unie is even though she's got one eye unharmed.

Short of applying a topical antibiotic like an ophthalmic variety of NeoSporin (usually prescription) and giving a systemic prophylactic antibiotic (given for the prevention of a suspected infection to come), there's not much to be done besides gearing up to feed the bird the hard way (tubefeeding) for an indefinite period of time until it gets over the initial shock.

Pidgey


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

what do i feed it how do i feed it how often do i feed it and what about grit


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, the bird should be capable of eating regular dove mix that you can get at a PetsMart or Petco but if you have to start going with a formula then we'll be looking a different product from probably the same place. Do you have one or another such store between work and the house?

Pidgey


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

yes and will i need to do this thorugh a feeding tube?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If you absolutely have to go that route, then you'll want to review this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16235

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Tripp,

I got your PM and see that you are already getting great advice and assistance from our members.

If you make a stop at the pet store get a small bag of Kaytee Exact in addition to the dove mix or bird seed just in case you need to tube/dropper/syringe feed the bird. 

Terry


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

How Do I Get It To Eat The Seeds Force Or Put Them In Front Of Him


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, how about we approach it this way... does this bird have a fair amount of muscle on the chest or does the keel bone feel very prominent? You see, if it's well-fleshed out then the bird's got plenty of reserves to carry it through this initial shock until it gets to the point where it'll be interested in eating again. It can be a bad idea to try force-feeding a bird who's already sick with shock or is just plain sick, for that matter. It's a common thought that they need to be fed fairly soon after being picked up and that's sometimes just the wrong thing to do, so feel the bird and try to tell if it feels way too thin or seems about right.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, Tripp, I'm going to PM you my phone number in case you need to talk through some of this. You should have left work some time ago and I don't know if you've got the Internet at home or not as only one of your past posts was on a weekend. It looks like all of them (except that one) have been made from work unless you only work four days a week.

Pidgey


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank You I will give you a call in a little bit I got some 600mg amoxicillian
and gave it a drop last night "popeye" is doing better in my opinon the poop
is a little green and runny with a white top me and my wife gave some water
last night and put some grain in with him but he has not ate any if he has not ate by the time I get home I will have to force him too he is sort of skinny 
I believe that he is over the initial shock he is more responsive when you talk to him his eye is no longer bleeding and is moveing about a little by that I mean he has taken a few steps. 

But I need to know how much amoxicillian to give him? 600mg 
and how to force feed grain 

Thank You pidgey!! 
and you are right no internet at home!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd probably go with 100 mg/kg, PO, BID. Since this little fellow might weigh from 100 to 200 grams, I'd probably split the difference in a guess. That would mean that you'd give 15 milligrams of the medication, twice daily. What form is the medicine?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Tell you what, another thing you mighta' oughta' shoulda' starta' lookin' for is some Metronidazole. That was mentioned much earlier in the thread and I don't know if you've tried looking for it or not but I'd get on it if I were you. These little guys are famous for coming down with secondary infections (usually present but not currently causing disease) when they've been stressed and this little guy should be under immense stress from this ordeal.

Your best chance will probably be to call your local aquarium supply stores looking for "FishZole":

http://www.vetamerica.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=969

If the day gets on a bit with no luck, we might try to see if BeanTree can forward you the care package that she got from fp earlier this week. It would be far better if you could find that locally today, though.

Did you get any KayTee products on the way home yesterday?

Pidgey


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

no i didnt get a chance I wanted to try the grain mix first 
but if i feel his crop this evening and there isnt anything in it i will go and get some and you said I can get it from petsmart can I give you a call around noon when I go to lunch I really appriciate all the help you are giving me 
with all the help every has given and a little persistance POPEYE 
should live a long happy life huh

one other thing I was wondering what kind of doseage 
of amoxicillian should I give him this bird is fresh outta the nest!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I posted a dosage for you in an earlier post. It's on the previous page and perhaps you didn't get back to it?

Pidgey


----------



## TRIPP (Sep 12, 2006)

alright I guess I missed it 
but got it straight now thanks


----------

